# need to sell my 97 s14



## SquEe501sx (Jun 27, 2006)

Contact Information
281 385 5812 or Pm Me

Year
1997

Make and Model
Nissan 240sx

VIN
jn1as44d9vw102214

Mileage
101471

Transmission Type
automatic

Title Status
Clear 

Price
7000 OBO

Mods 
SKUNK2 lowering springs(only front installed,will throw in the rears)
chrome AT/T shifter
high flow air filter
interior blue neon lights
blue corner headlights
new overdrive toggle switch


this is a bad ass car, so im not giving it up easy. it has some minor dents from the previous owner. it runs great every day and eats every civic it sees. i havent had the money to put the mods that i want on it. and now i need a bigger vehicle. 

any other ?questions? call me or email or pm me

link here for pics http://www.houston240sx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12560


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

this should go in classifieds.


----------



## SquEe501sx (Jun 27, 2006)

*who cares what vin disel drives*



Nismo240 said:


> this should go in classifieds.


it would not let me post in the classifides.
could a moderator move it for me, thanks


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

SquEe501sx said:


> it would not let me post in the classifides.
> could a moderator move it for me, thanks


yeah, if you could go ahead and pm one, they should.


----------



## SquEe501sx (Jun 27, 2006)

no longer for sale


----------



## dinhner (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.nissanforums.com/s14-240sx-1995-1998/123487-i-want-trade-my-sc400-s14.html


----------

